# child benefit



## suiggi (Oct 6, 2011)

i am living in madrid with my partner and twin boys however i still have to come home every month and work in the uk and pay natonal insurance and tax to the uk can anyone tell me if i am entitled to child benefit and child tax credits for them


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suiggi said:


> i am living in madrid with my partner and twin boys however i still have to come home every month and work in the uk and pay natonal insurance and tax to the uk can anyone tell me if i am entitled to child benefit and child tax credits for them


if you are resident in the UK, and paying tax & NI in the UK, then you can claim child benefit from the UK, even if your children live in Spain

I'm not 100% sure about the resident bit actually(maybe 99.9%) - you can get a definitive answer from the DWP


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes. As long as you are paying tax and NI in the UK you can claim for child allowance regardless of where the kids live - not sure about family credit cos thats more dependent on your dependants lol!! As xabiachica has said, look at the DWP ? Department for Work and Pensions corporate website website

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes. As long as you are paying tax and NI in the UK you can claim for child allowance regardless of where the kids live - not sure about family credit cos thats more dependent on your dependants lol!! As xabiachica has said, look at the DWP ? Department for Work and Pensions corporate website website
> 
> Jo xxx


But don't you have to be resident Jo?? When my OH was travelling back for work, he didn't have a permanent uk address, so couldn't claim child benefit.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> But don't you have to be resident Jo?? When my OH was travelling back for work, he didn't have a permanent uk address, so couldn't claim child benefit.



I dont think so - altho in our situation my OH did have a UK address, but initially was also claiming residence in Spain. The address for him or the children wasnt relevant apparently, just that he was paying into the system - hey, if that is the case, could you get it back dated???? 

jo xxxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont think so - altho in our situation my OH did have a UK address, but initially was also claiming residence in Spain. The address for him or the children wasnt relevant apparently, just that he was paying into the system - hey, if that is the case, could you get it back dated????
> 
> jo xxxx


Hmmmmm, food for thought.... sounds like a battle to get my teeth into!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Hmmmmm, food for thought.... sounds like a battle to get my teeth into!


Oh heck, be gentle with them lol!!!! Do you not have a postal address in the UK - for your sky box etc????? - ooopss, thats not strictly legal tho is it!!

Maybe cos my OH had/has his own business premises in the UK, that was good enough???

Jo xxx


----------



## suiggi (Oct 6, 2011)

jojo said:


> Oh heck, be gentle with them lol!!!! Do you not have a postal address in the UK - for your sky box etc????? - ooopss, thats not strictly legal tho is it!!
> 
> Maybe cos my OH had/has his own business premises in the UK, that was good enough???
> 
> Jo xxx


thankyou for the replys so far yes i have a uk address as i live with my parents when i am working the same place i used to live before i went to live with my family abroad, as i say i still work in the uk every month and pay my tax and national insurance over in the uk i dont work in spain
suiggi


----------



## suiggi (Oct 6, 2011)

please can someone explain to me how to post a new thread i can reply but not post anything
thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suiggi said:


> please can someone explain to me how to post a new thread i can reply but not post anything
> thanks


go to the top of the page & click on the Spain flag

then look for a green 'button' on the left that says NEW THREAD


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

suiggi said:


> thankyou for the replys so far yes i have a uk address as i live with my parents when i am working the same place i used to live before i went to live with my family abroad, as i say i still work in the uk every month and pay my tax and national insurance over in the uk i dont work in spain
> suiggi



Sorted!

Jo xxx


----------



## suiggi (Oct 6, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> go to the top of the page & click on the Spain flag
> 
> then look for a green 'button' on the left that says NEW THREAD


thankyou for helping me i am new to this site and a little lost you are very kind


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suiggi said:


> thankyou for helping me i am new to this site and a little lost you are very kind


all part of the service!


I'm looking forward to seeing what the new thread is about


----------

